# Paul n’est rien moins qu’intelligent



## djamal 2008

Est-ce quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur le sens de cette phrase?

_Paul n’est_ _rien moins qu’intelligent_


----------



## Xence

Voilà un exemple où il serait hasardeux de trancher!
En effet, et en toute logique, la triple négation _ne + rien + moins_ devrait aboutir à une négation, ce qui voudrait dire que cette phrase signifie que _Paul n'est pas intelligent du tout._
Or, un glissement de sens, dû à l'usage, fait qu'on emploie souvent cette tournure dans un sens positif (_Paul est intelligent_). C'est cela probabement qui a entraîné la création de l'expression "_rien de moins que_" pour marquer le sens positif. L'Académie s'en est même mêlée, mais en vain.

Si bien que l'auteur du _Dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française_ a cru utile de suggérer ce qui suit:



> L’usage anarchique des auteurs devant les subtilités des grammairiens avait amené une telle confusion dans l’emploi de ces deux locutions que la phrase contenant l’une d’elle perdait toute clarté.
> Il semble donc préférable d’éviter cette façon de parler ou d’écrire qui prête fâcheusement à équivoque


----------



## dinoSG

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord sur la triple négation. C'est plutot une double négation plus une restriction (le "ne ...que"  n'est pas négatif). Donc on retrouve bien un sens positif Paul est intelligent


----------



## Xence

dinoSG said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord sur la triple négation. C'est plutot une double négation plus une restriction (le "ne ...que" n'est pas négatif). Donc on retrouve bien un sens positif Paul est intelligent


*n'*est *rien* *moins* *que* = ne (que) + rien + moins
Triple négation ! 

_Edit_: Réflexion faite, de la manière dont cette expression est présentée ci-dessus, on a bien deux négations strictes et une restrictive (dinoSG a raison, et bienvenue par la même occasion!)
On aurait une triple négation stricte si l'on présentait les choses de cette manière:
*n'*est *rien* *moins* *que* = ne + rien + moins que

Avis? Commentaires?


----------



## geostan

On peut lire l'explication donnée ici: http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3889


----------



## djamal 2008

geostan said:


> On peut lire l'explication donnée ici: http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3889



ِComment se fait-il que si on ajoute "de" qui n'est pas une négation le sens prend tout à fait le contraire et Paul devient tout à fait intelligent :_ Paul n'est rien de moins qu'intelligent_.

Mais si je me disait que paul n'est rien  plus qu'intelligent, cela dirait  qu'il est en effet intelligent; mais il n'y a pas de telle formule. Comment se fait-il?

Je pense qu'il faut se mettre dans l'idée que _rien moins que  _signifirait _pas_. Autrement, on se perdrait dans une gymnastique mentale que même l'Académie Française n'a réussi à calmer.


----------



## ss-ss

Et que pensez-vous de cette phrase:

_*Rien de moins sentimental pourtant que* ce regard en arrière d'un voyageur qui marche sur l'autre rive du siècle._ 

sens:

positif: qqch est sentimental autant que ce regard

ou

négatif: ce regard n'est pas sentimental du tout

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour ma part, je ne vois pas (et n'ai d'ailleurs jamais vu) où était la difficulté dans cette expression, et je vois d'ailleurs encore moins cette "triple négation" que certains affirment entendre ici.

"Il est moins qu'intelligent" = _il n'est pas intelligent_
"Il n'est rien _moins qu'intelligent_" = *il est intelligent* (i.e. négation directe et totale de la précédente)

Alors j'ai peut-être l'esprit un brin déformé par la _logique gödelienne_, mais découper une entité complexe en éléments constitutifs pour en étudier le sens et les inter-relations me semble encore le plus simple moyen de parvenir à une conclusion dépourvue de toute ambiguïté.

Enfin... un simple _point de vue_, hein !


----------



## ss-ss

snarkhunter said:


> Pour ma part, je ne vois pas (et n'ai d'ailleurs jamais vu) où était la difficulté dans cette expression, et je vois d'ailleurs encore moins cette "triple négation" que certains affirment entendre ici.
> 
> "Il est moins qu'intelligent" = _il n'est pas intelligent_
> "Il n'est rien _moins qu'intelligent_" = *il est intelligent* (i.e. négation directe et totale de la précédente)
> 
> Alors j'ai peut-être l'esprit un brin déformé par la _logique gödelienne_, mais découper une entité complexe en éléments constitutifs pour en étudier le sens et les inter-relations me semble encore le plus simple moyen de parvenir à une conclusion dépourvue de toute ambiguïté.
> 
> Enfin... un simple _point de vue_, hein !



Mais, pouvez-vous me dire, svp, le sens de ma phrase :

_*Rien de moins sentimental pourtant que* ce regard en arrière d'un voyager qui marche..._

* J'ai posé ma question ici pour ne pas ouvrir un nouveau thread, mais peut-être ça aurait été mieux, pour éviter le retour sur la discussion sur "intelligent"


----------



## snarkhunter

ss-ss said:


> Mais, pouvez-vous me dire, svp, le sens de ma phrase :
> 
> _*Rien de moins sentimental pourtant que* ce regard en arrière d'un voyager qui marche..._
> 
> * J'ai posé ma question ici pour ne pas ouvrir un nouveau thread, mais peut-être ça aurait été mieux, pour éviter le retour sur la discussion sur "intelligent"


Oui, bien sûr !
Là, c'est réellement très clair :

"Rien _de moins_ sentimental que..." = "Rien _n'est moins_ sentimental que..."

... c'est-à-dire que ce n'est *pas* _sentimental_ *du tout*.

... Eh bien, à ma grande surprise, voilà que j'en doute à présent !
Aurais-je sous-estimé l'ampleur du problème ?!

1/ "*Rien de* _moins sentimental que_..." --> ce n'est pas sentimental

Non-non : c'est bien ce que je disais précédemment. Ouf !

_2/ ... inutile !_


----------



## snarkhunter

Je pense en fait que la confusion vient de ce que "Rien moins que..." est très proche de "Rien de moins... que...", alors que ces deux expressions sont de sens opposés !

1/ "Rien moins que X" = _pas X_

2/ "Rien de moins X que..." = _X_

On va bien finir par y arriver !


----------



## ss-ss

Merci beaucoup!

Note: il me semble que sur le site http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3889 la règle est inverse... si je comprends bien...?


*Exemples :***
* *
  - Un tel sauvetage *n’est rien de moins qu*’un exploit. (c’est vraiment un exploit)
  - Cette chanteuse *n’est rien de moins qu*’une idole pour les jeunes. (c’est vraiment une idole)
  - Il *n’est rien moins qu*’amoureux de sa collègue. (il n’est pas du tout amoureux)
  - Elle *n’est rien moins qu*’une femme de goût. (elle n’est nullement une femme de goût)


----------



## snarkhunter

ss-ss said:


> Merci beaucoup!
> 
> Note: il me semble que sur le site http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3889 la règle est inverse... si je comprends bien...?


Non. Je pense que tu as raison - et ce dernier lien aussi.
Mais je ferais peut-être mieux d'abandonner le terrain, parce que j'ai l'impression de passer mon temps à cesser de comprendre ces expressions !

J'y reviendrai plus tard, à tête reposée. Promis.


----------



## ss-ss

J'ai trouvé un texte intéressent ici  http://www.cairn.info/revue-travaux-de-linguistique-2006-2-page-117.htm - il est long, mais voici ce qu'on dit quant à *rien de moins + adj + que*

Nous avons aussi rencontré des cas de _rien de moins_ + adjectif (+ _que_ + syntagme nominal/verbe) : _Il n’y a rien de moins respecté que la mort_. (Balzac) 95 _De respecté_ est le complément déterminatif de _rien_. Sur cette relation déterminative établie entre les deux, _moins_, adverbial, vient se greffer. _Que la mort_ est le complément de _moins_. Ce type d’exemple ne pose pas de problème, le fonctionnement est celui d’une comparative.


Répondez quand vous serez reposé


----------



## geostan

Ce que je dirais de ton exemple est ceci:

_Il n’y a rien de moins respecté que la mort_ = Il n'y a rien qui soit moins respecté que la mort.

Mais cela n'eclaircit pas le problème évoqué plus haut. La construction est différente.


----------



## LV4-26

geostan said:


> Ce que je dirais de ton exemple est ceci:
> 
> _Il n’y a rien de moins respecté que la mort_ = Il n'y a rien qui soit moins respecté que la mort.
> 
> Mais cela n'eclaircit pas le problème évoqué plus haut. La construction est différente.


En effet, la ressemblance entre ces deux structures n'est  qu'apparente. En réalité, ce sont deux constructions assez différentes. D'où les sens opposés que l'on obtient.

En ce qui concerne la phrase à l'étude, je suis de l'avis de ceux qui disent que, si on la prend au pied de la lettre, elle signifie que l'individu en question est intelligent. (littéralement: il n'est rien en dessous d'intelligent).

Que ce genre de formule ait pris un sens opposé, c'est une autre affaire et cela s'explique assez bien par le télescopage des négations, conjonctions et adverbes de degrés.

Les anglophones ont un problème similaire et pour des raisons similaires avec j_e ne pourrais m'en soucier moins  / je pourrais m'en soucier moins_ ce qui a donné lieu à de longs débats dans le forum EO.
("français seulement", je suis donc forcé de vous la traduire).


----------



## ss-ss

LV4-26 said:


> En effet, la ressemblance entre ces deux structures n'est  qu'apparente. En réalité, ce sont deux constructions assez différentes. D'où les sens opposés que l'on obtient.
> 
> En ce qui concerne la phrase à l'étude, je suis de l'avis de ceux qui disent que, si on la prend au pied de la lettre, elle signifie que l'individu en question est intelligent. (littéralement: il n'est rien en dessous d'intelligent).
> 
> Que ce genre de formule ait pris un sens opposé, c'est une autre affaire et cela s'explique assez bien par le télescopage des négations, conjonctions et adverbes de degrés.
> 
> Les anglophones ont un problème similaire et pour des raisons similaires avec j_e ne pourrais m'en soucier moins  / je pourrais m'en soucier moins_ ce qui a donné lieu à de longs débats dans le forum EO.
> ("français seulement", je suis donc forcé de vous la traduire).




Merci pour votre réponse, mais pourriez-vous me donner votre opinion pour ma phrase qui me gêne..

_*Rien de moins sentimental pourtant que* ce regard en arrière d'un voyageur qui marche sur l'autre rive du siècle._ 

sens:

positif: qqch est sentimental autant que ce regard ?

ou

négatif: ce regard n'est pas sentimental du tout ?

Merci


----------



## LV4-26

ss-ss said:


> Merci pour votre réponse, mais pourriez-vous me donner votre opinion pour ma phrase qui me gêne..
> 
> _*Rien de moins sentimental pourtant que* ce regard en arrière d'un voyageur qui marche sur l'autre rive du siècle._
> 
> sens:
> 
> positif: qqch est sentimental autant que ce regard ?
> 
> ou
> 
> négatif: ce regard n'est pas sentimental du tout ?
> 
> Merci


Réponse : ce regard n'est pas sentimental du tout.

La phrase est elliptique; les deux premiers mots sont sous-entendus ==>
(Il n'est) rien de moins sentimental, pourtant,  que ce regard......
=
Il n'existe/Il n'y a rien de moins sentimental que ce regard...
=
Rien n'est moins sentimental que ce regard
==>
Donc, s'il n'y a rien de moins sentimental, c'est qu'il n'est pas sentimental du tout.


----------



## ss-ss

Merci à tous , beaucoup!


----------



## Simon F

Bonjour,

 Comme évoqué plus haut, l'auteur dit bien que le regard est très sentimental. 

 C'est sûr que ça peut causer beaucoup d'ambiguité si on ne sait pas ce  que veut dire l'auteur, et certains spécialistes demandent carrément d'éviter cette  locution

 Notez qu'on dira de façon plus courante : "rien n'est plus"+adj
 avec exactement la même signification mais peut-être trop cartésien pour les littéraires.

  Dans le langage courant, "rien (de) moins" est utilisé pour

* dire que la chose est très surprenante (avec un sens assez critique) et force la réaction  = imaginez !
- Il a dit que la Terre était plate, rien de moins (que çà) !
 - Il (n') y avait rien (de) moins que 10 000 personnes dans la rue

* affirmer une réalité de façon simple et un peu provoquante (on force la réaction toujours) = tout simplement...
- Paul n'est rien (de) moins qu'intelligent 

On peut aussi dire "pas moins" qui est moins expressif

Attention au "rien n'est/de moins sûr" qui s'interprète à la lettre : "tout est plus sûr" = "c'est peu probable" !

On peut dire quand même dire que toutes ces expressions démontrent un certain goût pour les phrases tordues !


 Bonne soirée !


----------



## LV4-26

Simon F said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme évoqué plus haut, l'auteur dit bien que le regard est très sentimental.
> 
> [...]



Vous êtes sûr que c'est bien ce que vous vouliez dire et que nous parlons bien de la même phrase ? ==>
_Rien de moins sentimental, pourtant, que ce regard en arrière d'un voyageur qui marche sur l'autre rive du siècle. _


----------



## Simon F

Oui je parlais de cette phrase.
Je n'ai pas la preuve : le sens réducteur existe (pour être honnête je l'ai appris en voyant ce forum)
Mais la première idée qui me vient en voyant cette phrase, même après réflexion, c'est que l'auteur met en évidence le regard sentimental. En fait ici je comprends que l'auteur parle de la nostalgie: on regrette profondément le passé qui nous semble si rassurant, le début du siècle, alors qu'on arrive à la fin...
Si c'est pas le cas, ou bien l'auteur est ancien, ou bien il cherche à piéger le lecteur... en tous cas il m'aura piégé !

Le contexte doit pouvoir le confirmer... ?


----------

